# "New Features Video": 522 Instructional Dish Video Downloaded into Events



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Did anyone else with a 522 receive the "New Features Video" in your events today? It's a seven minute instructional video on how to use NBR and Season Pass. A little late, but glad to see Dish is finally alerting subscribers to this feature. 

It would be nice if someone could transfer this video to an mpeg/avi file and upload it to DBSTalk.com for reference. At least, Dish should put this on their Web site.


----------



## omnibus (Jun 25, 2004)

Kinda strange that mine started from the middle of the video. Then at the end it restarted and ended at the mid point where it had started. Duh.

The fact that the screen shots were in soft focus was another Duh!


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Noticed that it said that was recorded from Channel 101. It was great getting something like this. I noticed that back in my DirecTivo days I never gotten any instructional videos concerning upgrades from DirecTV or from Tivo, so this was a welcomed change.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

This is actually a very good way for Dish to handle new features and passing info along to the customers.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

This reminds me of when they did this with either the 501/508/510 or 721 receiver(s).


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree this was a good idea, if only it had started the recording at the begining, and not halfway through. And before my next comment, I know there are ways to prevent it, but some out there may not take that particular initiative. lets say someone has almost 99 hours and 58 minutes filled out of say 100 minutes available and have not protected anything, (even though they should have) but does not have anything else set to record so knows they "should" be fine, untill low and behold they wake up the next morning to find that E* made there DVR record something that wiped out a 4 hour show from the beginning of their list. Maybe there should be an option in the interactive section (dish home channel) to set or download the latest new features info/video that came with whatever software download.
Just a thought......................


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

What time was it recorded? I didn't get it but I had recordings going this morning which may have pre-empted it.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

DNSC_Installer,
Dish supossedly has a section of the drive reserved for their use, So your recordings should not be affected.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

It sure would have been nice if they mailed us a supplement to add to our instuction books, so it would be permanently available. 
DISH I guess wouldn't want anything permanent though next year(next week) they will release L234 changing the operations again. :lol:


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Dish would then have to rename themselves the Boomerang Network, but then....that name is already taken.


----------

